# ukraine



## osmaryhernandez (Jun 16, 2019)

i was born and live in bolivia but would like to move to ukraine which is a part of the former soviet union but i dont speak russian or any other soviet language. i only speak english and a little bit of spanish. can i make it in ukraine or any other part of the former soviet union if i only speak english and a little bit of spanish???? how can i communicate with locals in former soviet republics with only my english? how can i make a life for myself in the former soviet union?? has there been immigration from the world over to the former soviet union like the united states or not? can someone please tell me. rsvp. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What draws you to Ukraine? That is probably a better indicator of whether or not you can "make it" there.

Although many people in Ukraine speak Russian, there is also the Ukrainian language which is probably preferable to learn than Russian, at least to start with. As in many parts of the world, which of the two languages you speak can be a highly political issue.

Ukraine and the former Soviet states are not known for being highly diverse societies (other than perhaps for local ethnic groups). You would probably be well advised to study up a bit on both the language and the culture of Ukraine before taking any definitive steps toward moving there.


----------

